
Ryzen System-on-Chip (SoC) - blacksoil
https://www.amd.com/en/products/embedded-ryzen-v1000-series
======
techntoke
Wish they could up their CPU & Thread count for Vega consumer solutions, and
provide something like Intel with KVMGT. Would be awesome to run Linux with an
open source VM for Windows/Mac with full GPU support.

